# Worried about authenticity? Ears, tail and size!



## LadyLuckandGemini (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm new. This is my first time owning a GSD, but I've always wanted one, along with my family! We've spent a lot of time with older ones, who're are just beyond fabulous and perfect. So we finally ventured out, and we went to a breeder that is VERY well known in my neck of the woods. 

They come with the most praise, and I've seen their other pups. But I'm worried about ours. They're going to be an official 8 weeks on the 13th, but they're SO small! I've looked online, and none of the other puppies I've seen have been so small--and so short in length. They've got the coloring of a GSD, except one of the females, who looks like she could be a Husky/GSD mix. 

I mean, it doesn't matter. But we do have their AKC papers and everything--and payed a hearty chunk for both. Like I said, that doesn't matter. We've already fallen in love, so even if they're not GSD's, or a mix, that's fine. 

But I just want a second opinion, and how big you guys think they might get. 

Other than the size--short for 8weeks, only about lower calf height, their ears are already standing up(like that when we got them from the breeder) and their tails curl like a Pugs or an Akita. I saw mommy and daddy, and they were absolutely beautiful--but I'm starting to doubt my own puppies' purebred status. 

The breeder we got them from like I said is well known and well liked, and recommended very, very highly. But Lady Luck and Gemini are just...not very GSD much? I'll post some pictures, and any opinions would be great! Thanks so much guys! 

First female, who has more of a GSD coloring;

imgur: the simple image sharer

Our second girl, who looks like the Husky/GSD mix:

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

And a picture of their tail(s); 

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


I really appreciate the help guys. Thanks so much!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm confused?? The date stamp on both puppy pics say 2011?? I thought you said the pups were 8 weeks old?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

In my honest opinion, they don't look pure GSD. I don't really trust a breeder who would sell two pups at the same age to one home either... unless it was a very very specific situation and the breeder and new owner made the best possible decision with that in mind. Which, may be the case. Since I don't know your breeder or where you are even from.... I may be completely wrong. But, that would throw a red flag up for me. However, all this really doesn't matter. You all love the pups and it sounds like they have a great home. I'd say just enjoy them as they are; pure or not. 

Just a heads up, be really careful of littermate syndrome when raising two pups at the same time. It's usually highly avoided. Here's an article that will explain that and give some pointers on how to handle this.

Leerburg | Raising Two Pups at a Time: Why It's a Bad Idea

Good luck with your pups! Regardless if they are pure or not, they are adorable!


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

Did you bring your concerns up with the breeder? If so what did they say?


----------



## LadyLuckandGemini (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for your responses, guys! I really appreciate them. First, to Lakl, I'm sorry about the confusion. My camera is off by a couple years, and we just haven't taken the time to fix it. Sorry!

And to TrickyShepherd. Thank you for your response, and you just confirmed what I figured. Of course, I'm the only one willing to consider the fact that they might not be purebred, but I'll be sure to take it up with our breeder. And we have taken care of more than four pups at once--Yes, a huge responsibility! It was quite tiring, but we were happy to do it. We've been pet owners since my parents were little, and my twin and I have always been interested in dogs and training them. Each of us are going to college to get degrees to become professional dog trainers and the like. 

Our breeds up until our newest GSD's, have been Boxers, Rottys, and Saint Bernards. We've successfully raised them, and lost them(most to old age, but sometimes to medical problems). We haven't had any trouble with littermate syndrome before, but it is something we're going to keep a special eye on, as we haven't worked too close with GSD's before. We got two at the same time, because we wanted puppies around the same age, and one for my sibling, and one for me. I have taken the spot of pack leader, and even my sibling 'submits' to me in front of each individual puppy. 

We had extensive talks and meetings, along with showing our 'dominance' and pack leadership abilities before the breeder would even consider letting us take two home at once. 

And to BAN-ONE. We have talked to the breeder, and they said that they've had a few batches of puppies like ours, and that it isn't too unusual. It's just that I've looked around online, and haven't really seen tails curled that much. Their size also worried me, because they're so small, yet so old already. 

But seriously, thank you guys for posting and giving your opinions! It really means a lot to me.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm not commenting on whether the pups are pb or not but did want to say that the dominance/submission stuff is overrated. OUr understanding of the pack mentality is far more sophisticated now and packs will accept more than one leader. 

There is a big difference between being a clear, confident and kind leader and dominant. All dogs thrive with the former and not necessarily the latter. Read some books that have been written recently (or browse this forum) and you'll find lots of really great tips on creating a strong bond with your dog. 

Also, I would recommend that you each take the leader role with one individual puppy. Spend a lot of time with them separately so that they bond with each of you and not just their littermate. 

Finally, the pup with the curly tail has a very round belly. Have they been wormed yet? When did you bring them home? Most reputable breeders won't release the pups until they are 8 weeks.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The second one looks like a mix to me. Those ears definitely look Husky.

You said you got AKC papers for these puppies? Who's the sire and dam on those papers?


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you already have the puppies?? It would be difficult for me to swallow spending a "hearty chunk" for a breed I've "always wanted" and getting mixed breed pups instead. AKC papers mean nothing if the sire and dam listed aren't the actual parents. When these pups grow up to act more like Husky's than GSD's or whatever breed they may be mixed with, will you still be happy?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My PB boys, one had a curly tail and the other was very fluffy as a puppy. They grew up and you could tell for sure they were full blooded shepherds. 

This was the one that had a curly tail as a puppy. 










I also got two from the same litter. That doesn't make your breeder a bad breeder or a BYB.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

very interesting.


LadyLuckandGemini said:


> Thanks for your responses, guys! I really appreciate them. First, to Lakl, I'm sorry about the confusion. My camera is off by a couple years, and we just haven't taken the time to fix it. Sorry!
> 
> And to TrickyShepherd. Thank you for your response, and you just confirmed what I figured. Of course, I'm the only one willing to consider the fact that they might not be purebred, but I'll be sure to take it up with our breeder. And we have taken care of more than four pups at once--Yes, a huge responsibility! It was quite tiring, but we were happy to do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I feel the same way. We got our Sheppard/mix at a local shelter. When we first got her she looked almost full breed but as she is getting older and putting on pounds she is getting away from the mostly Sheppard look. We will still love her the same. She is 7 months and maybe 40 lbs. I'll include a few pics to see what others think. The first was taken when we got her, the second was a few days later and the last was yesterday.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

(Just read the date on this post so thinking they already have the puppies but....)

If you are serious about getting more into the dog world, and want to make sure you have a purebred, then before you get those puppies and/or pay any money you need to spend a few hours (days?) reading thru this site ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html <--click that . Particularly for GSD's we want those hip/elbow xrays, titles on the parent dogs (as proof of temperment/health), and long background/experience of breeders and intent for their program.

There are so many poor breeders out there. And breeders who don't know what they are doing. And breeders just wanting to make money and not caring about the health and temperment of their pups.............. 

That WE should realize the burden on us to only support and pay the breeders who are responsible and doing what they can to better and improve the breed.

Frankly, I'd rather do my homework, wait for a litter and be on the list to get a puppy from a breeder who's practices I support.

If you are getting a bad feeling from the breeder and looking at the puppies and concerned, then chances you are right. 

That said, if you just want two adorable puppies and health/temperment/responsible breeding practices aren't a concern then the litter you are looking at should be just fine.


----------



## mscici (Jun 19, 2013)

buckeye1 said:


> I feel the same way. We got our Sheppard/mix at a local shelter. When we first got her she looked almost full breed but as she is getting older and putting on pounds she is getting away from the mostly Sheppard look. We will still love her the same. She is 7 months and maybe 40 lbs. I'll include a few pics to see what others think. The first was taken when we got her, the second was a few days later and the last was yesterday.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi, 
We have the same experienced about this matter... But still I manage to take the full responsibility to raise my dog and be loved as what he is. As the saying goes on, "Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole." Good luck!


----------

